# 3D Scene - Valkeries



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

a small scene I made for my portfolio to get into college. feedback welcomed


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Well done. Spruce up the background a bit maybe to match the quality of the figs, but yeah, very well done.


----------



## Dezartfox (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking good, is the background that teraggen program?
What the Valkyres (sp) made in?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

damn thats good


----------



## Commissar_riptor (Nov 24, 2007)

Dezartfox said:


> Looking good, is the background that teraggen program?
> What the Valkyres (sp) made in?


the entire picture was made using 3ds max (i had to use photoshop to create the valkerye textures tho ;p) btw i got into college


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Commissar_riptor said:


> i got into college


congrats k::so_happy::yahoo:


----------



## AnubisBlade (Aug 5, 2008)

the 1 up close looks a bit off but in general looks great


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

looks like a shot from combat simulator or something. very nice!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thats a great picture, the Valkyries are so cool. And conratulations on getting into College!


----------

